# Coming to Europe for a shred.... Help me!!!



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BHaze said:


> Howdy, my names Brody, 27 years old, experienced boarder in the Canadian Rockies over the last 10 years. Anyways im headed to Germany for a few weeks over Christmas and after that i have a month or so to spend in the Alps. Im bringing all my gear so im not worried about getting stuff just was wanting to know where you guys think i should spend me time? Its going to basically be over the month of January and i am really clueless as far as the Alps go. Some people told me Chamonix is unreal? as well as 3 Valley both in France?
> 
> Any other suggestions? Plz any knowledge would be of great help. Also anyone know of any sweet mountain towns that would be good to chill in? Prob a Hostel, and marijuana friendly?
> 
> Cheers, looking forward to hearing from you guys on the other side of the world cause im confused! :dunno:


Feel like picking up some snowboards from Virus while you're there?!? lol

Got no info to help you with but have fun over there!


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmm i would say it depends on what you wanna do ?

Park, looking to catch some powder or charging the groomers ?..

/Cheers


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

The-Snoopy said:


> Hmm i would say it depends on what you wanna do ?
> 
> Park, looking to catch some powder or charging the groomers ?..
> 
> /Cheers


This.

If you want powder you're better off being flexible and chasing the snow.

If you want piste mileage then we've got loads of places that only Whistler can compare to.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm based in Toronto, and have only been once to the Alps but next time I go back I'm going to try really hard fit in a trip to do the Vallee Blanche, its on my bucket list, and it's one of the signature runs in Chamonix.


----------



## BHaze (Oct 16, 2012)

Mostely after powder and unreal tree runs, Piste milleage? not sure what you mean by that? Really need to know one of the more chillin towns to hang out in as well.


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

BHaze said:


> Mostely after powder and unreal tree runs, Piste milleage? not sure what you mean by that? Really need to know one of the more chillin towns to hang out in as well.


My first choice would be Zermatt, Switzerland (Matterhorn); second choice Cortinia di Ampezzo, Italy. Research it!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/s...ing-top-10-ski-resorts-for-powder-skiing.html


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

Lamps is right, St. Anton rocks! 

http://www.simonseeks.com/travel-guides/my-top-10-european-après-ski-resorts__118980


----------



## k4zn4 (Sep 18, 2012)

Def check out Tignes


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

By piste mileage I mean that some of the linked resorts are massive. It can take a whole day of blasting down pistes to get across and back again. 

Just check out the piste maps for Les Trois Vallees and Portes du Soleil. To see what I mean. Both have around 600 km/400 miles of pistes.

If you like Trees check out Morzine in the PdS. It's not too far from Chamonix either. The thing about Cham is that its full of the gnarliest dudes and any easily accessible powder gets tracked out real quick. Google La Grave as well the place sounds incredible.

Also most of these places are busy, full of kids jumping lift lines and skiing over your board. You're going at the right time though so it should be quieter and you should see some powder. 

I'm not really selling it am I? I love Morzine and I'm going back soon.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with lamps that St Anton in austria rocks.. big mountains and a fair chance to get a bunch of powder. .

In general Austria like Ischgl and St Anton are the masters of after ski but dont know if they are marijuana.

Laax - Switzerland dedicated offpiste lifts and freeride piste.

3 Valleys (france) you can have everything with over 650 miles of piste combined. .

Tignes (france) are one of the best offpiste places in europe
Chamonix (france) also..

Also La Grave like Snow Hound.

Alagna in Italy should also be a offpiste paradise however we werent lucky :-(..



/Cheers


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd look this guy up http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?p=522131

As always some local knowledge will find you the best spots.

Be aware that though great, a lot of decent stuff in Europe is above the tree line. Tignes and Zermat for example.


----------



## pepe0 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, Chamonix is great when there is much snow. You can choose between four or five mountains, some a bit small but nice, some larger. Whene there is not much snow I would prefer some other places. 
Sölden in Austria for example has the advantage of having a glacier and snow all over the year and lots of places for "apres ski", (many bars with music and many people singing and dancing). In Austria they usually have well prepared slopes and new lifts, whereas Chamonix uses the old lifts. In Chamonix you can go to Italy as well through the Mont Blanc tunnel (not cheap by car). Austria has a lot of great places and the prices are, (compared to Switzerland, I'm Swiss...) really good. 
Zermatt in Switzerland is famous and is fantastic when it comes to scenery and mountain-feeling, but in my eyes not the best place for boarders. The nightlife is very good. In Switzerland Davos and Flims/Laax are very popular but expensive compared to Austria.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

In France:


I'd echo the Tignes recommendations. It's linked with Val D'Isere so covers a huge area with a bit of everything. Loved it there.


Cannot recommend La Grave highly enough - lift accessed back country, no grooming or avalanche control, and epic. You WILL need to book a guide though. Have a quick google about the place. You won't want to miss it.


You can get to La Grave over the mountains from Les Deux Alpes, which I'd also recommend - much more commercial, nothing particularily outstanding, but big, plenty of runs, good parks and a fun town. People knock it but I love.


Equally Alpe D'Huez is within eyesight of both La Grave and Les Deux Alpes. Another huge resort, I don't know what the place is like as the time I went the conditions were shit but I've been told the side-country is brilliant when the snow hits.


As you can tell I love France! :laugh: Good snow, great food, people are friendly (despite the reputation - maybe they just don't like the British  ).


Worth bearing in mind that, as said, most places are above the treeline. But some will have wooded areas lower down. Areas do tend to be bigger then you might be used to though, and a lot of the higher resorts are fairly snow sure.



I did also spend a great trip in Switzerland - one week hitting up various small local hills. Amazing conditions, no crowds, small welcoming villages. Was one of the best week's boarding I've had. We were based in Evolene, in the mountains about Lake Geneva, and everywhere was within 5 minutes to an hour and halfs drive. Even got to hit a few bigger resorts from there.


Any questions on any others (particularily LDA as we've been there a good few times and, as a result, to La Grave) then ask away, I'll answer what I can.


----------



## BHaze (Oct 16, 2012)

Great thanks fellas, ill def make sure to write all this down. Expensive to hire a guide Rag? Basically Hike up and board down or whats the deal with that? ill look into it when im not working for sure


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

BHaze said:


> Great thanks fellas, ill def make sure to write all this down. Expensive to hire a guide Rag? Basically Hike up and board down or whats the deal with that? ill look into it when im not working for sure


There's a basic lift system that gets you to the top, so no hiking involved. Think of it as uncontrolled resort - cafe and restaurant on mountain, lifts to get you up, but no pistes (except for a short one at the very top), no trails, no in or out of bounds, just a big mountain.

If you head across from Les Deux Alpes there's a regular cat-tow to get you over the mountain, though we had to hike back afterwards as we missed the last cat. 

When we went back in 2010 the rates we were quoted from a guide/school in LDA were €300 for 1-4 people, €340 for 5-6 people and €380 for 7 to 8. That included equipment (probe, beacon, shovel and backpack). 

We got the guide because we had no experience and there are some spots you want to avoid where you could end up going over a cliff. If you know what you are doing and get to know the place you may be less in need then we were to be fair! :laugh: 

It's a blast, worth looking for a few videos or reviews.


----------

